# introduction



## MikeST (Mar 25, 2005)

I have read a lot of methods for introducing the pairs to each other.
I am trying a couple pairs next weekend. 3 tanks actually- 3 pairs.


I was thinking of putting the males in around tuesday-Wednesday.
When should I put in the females in their glass containers and when do I realease them to the males.

Would appreciate any thoughts


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I put the male in the tank and the female in the container about the same time. I release her the next mornig normally.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I normally give release the male one evening, put the female in a hurricane glass the next day, and release her that evening or the following morn.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i put the male and female in the same time. i put them in the morning and i release the female the next evening. sometime the female will jump out and spawn though(i use 32 oz cup and fill to the top of the cup, so she can jump out when she want to)


----------

